

Love MMO - Eskil Steenberg's Development Tools Demo - notdarkyet
http://www.quelsolaar.com/love/tool_video.html

======
notdarkyet
Eskil uses verse (<http://verse.blender.org/>) and has open sourced the tools
he created which can be found here:
<http://www.quelsolaar.com/verse/index.html>

